# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [soire] jeux entre amis ?

## Gary_Stoupy

bonjour,

Comme l'indique le titre, je viens vers vous pour connatre les ventuels jeux que vous faites lors de soires entre potes...
Ca peut aller des traditionnels jeux  boire aux jeux de socit ou autres...

Perso, quand la soire est bien lance, on fait souvent le jeu de la course de chevaux. Pour ceux qui connaissent pas : 
on se met  4-5 sur une chaise (le dossier contre le ventre). il faut un directeur de course et la c'est le dpart. Quand le directeur dit virage  gauche, on se penche  gauche, idem  droit, il peut dire obstacle, il faut donc se lever et se rassoir et enfin il lance des rivires quand il veut... Rivire signifiant bien entendu boire une gorge du verre, de la bouteille, enfin de ce que vous avez...
Je vous laisse imagin l'alternance de rivire et d'obstacle... ::chin::  

j'attends vos suggestions?...

----------


## Aitone

On organise des RID et on va  la patinoire  ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

Excuse mon ignorance... des RID ?
Et si vous devez passer la soire chez un pote ou rester dans un appart' ou une maison ?

----------


## prgasp77

Dans le genre jeux  boire, il y en a trois que j'apprcie particulirement : la vache sans tache qui tache, le caps, et la chochole. Si vous tes nombreux  demander les rgles de la chochole (mon prfr) je vous les donnerai (c'est long).

Sinon y'a l'ternel dessiner c'est gagn, toujours marant. Ou alors, le jeu du dico (excellent en famille quand on se connait bien). Les portraits chinois sont aussi intressants, surtout avec 1g (ou plus) de molcules en OH dans le sang  ::): 

N'oubliez pas les rgles du Bufalo, Gofiaud et Caribou  ::):  Et attention,  consomer avec modration (l'eau dans le pastis) !

RID = RAID ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

en jeux de socit, le seul dont nous sommes vraiment adeptes reste le dessin C gagn MAIS UNIQUEMENT quand on a bien bien bu

deja qu'on dessine mal de base mais l quand une tortue ressemble  une voiture ou que la personne est sre  cette heure tardive que le lama est un poisson de type requin...
et bien sr les dessins sont affichs au mur jusqu'au prochain dessin c'est gagn. (gnralement le lendemain  ::aie:: )



edit: argh battu sur la ligne d'arrive, pu**n de rivire :p bon en tout cas, on est pas les seuls au dessin ^^

----------


## Dia_FR

tarot, belotte et JDR "papier" (INS, COPS)

la course de chevaux on la fait avec sky ou teq, a monte trs vite  la tte

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

prgasp77 tu pourrais dvelopper...? lol
le caps est super connu... c'est clair qu'un bon dessinez c gagn ou autre pictionnary c'est terrible... surtout comme vous dites avec de l'alcool et bien sur les hommes contre les femmes (a ce moment la, nous, quand on triche, on se fait trop capt a cause de l'alcool mdr)
jeux de cartes, c'est pas mal si on est 4-5 mais tout de suite quand on dpasse la dizaine c super chaud d'organis des ptits jeux...

----------


## Katyucha

Elixir avec l'add on d'alchimie
Wanted avec les deux addons est excellent ! A jouer jusqu'a 7

Quand on est plus que 7, j'aime sortir mon jeu de carte favori : Les loups Garous de Tierceleux (pas sur de l'orthographe). Surtout tard le soir. Rien de tel que ce jeu pour s'amuser dans une bonne ambiance. On en vient a ne plus croire notre moiti mais qu'importe, parce que c'est marrant. (A noter qu'il faut un conteur, donc une personne qui ne joue pas activement mais qui est le pivot. A rserver a un joueur de JDR si personne ne semble emball par ce role)

----------


## Aitone

Sinon, il y a la grelottine dont voici les rgles :



> Cest facile. On peut jouer soit avec des haricots, 
> soit avec des lentilles. Le premier qui annonce la 
> mise, il dit mettons : lance de seize ou lance de 
> trente-deux ou une quadruple comme on 
> appelle, cest une lance de soixante-quatre. 
> Parce quon annonce toujours de seize en seize, 
> sauf pour les demi-coups. L, celui qui est  sa 
> gauche, soit il monte au moins de quatre, soit il 
> passe il dit : passe-grelot, soit il parie quil va 
> ...


 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

J'adore ce jeu... franchement la grelottine ca casse tout !
Vraiment  tester...

----------


## kuranes

Le jeu Munchkin est trs bon... Une version parodique des jeux de roles, "porte monstre trsor", trahisons, magouilles...

Le seul jeu que je connaisse, dans les rgles duquel on peut lire qu'on peut tricher tant qu'on se fait pas prendre...

Je n'ai pas encore test les extensions, mais elles sont parait il assez moyenne. Qu'importe ! Le jeu de base est dja trs bon.

----------


## Satch

> Quand on est plus que 7, j'aime sortir mon jeu de carte favori : Les loups Garous de Tierceleux (pas sur de l'orthographe). Surtout tard le soir. Rien de tel que ce jeu pour s'amuser dans une bonne ambiance. On en vient a ne plus croire notre moiti mais qu'importe, parce que c'est marrant. (A noter qu'il faut un conteur, donc une personne qui ne joue pas activement mais qui est le pivot. A rserver a un joueur de JDR si personne ne semble emball par ce role)


Ce jeu est vraiment, vraiment, vraiment excellent.
S'il y a au moins un jeu  essayer coute que coute en soire (Ca devient vraiment bien  partir de 10 joueurs je trouve) c'est bien celui l.
Mme si le conteur ne joue pas effectivement, c'est un rle que j'adore.

----------


## jbrasselet

J'aime beaucoup les jeux de socit.
Parmi ceux que je prfres:
Guillotine
A Table
Les colons de catane (jeu de plateau et jeu de cartes)
Tac-Tik (jeu de petits chevaux avec des pions  la place des chevaux et des cartes  la place des ds. C'est quand mme surement mon prfr. Je refuse jamais une tite partie  ::D:  )
Formule D
Chevaliers de la table ronde
Elixir
Uno (rien de tel!)
Fantasy
Star Wars Starship Battles (je m'y mets)

----------


## Satch

> ...
> Guillotine
> ...
> Fantasy
> ...


Guillotine...
Je me permets de dire juste comme a qu'on a rarement fait mieux comme stupide jeu de chance :p
Je dteste ce jeu.

Fantasy je lui pardonne sa nullit (faut avouer quand mme...) grce  ses trs jolies cartes.

----------


## jbrasselet

J'aime bien les jeux de chance de temps en temps.
Sinon on a plus qu' jouer au GO, surement un des seuls jeux que je connaissance o la chance n'intervient absolument pas.

Et puis le Uno c'est surtout de la chance et qui n'aime pas le Uno hein? ::aie::  


J'en oubliais un dans ma liste:
Kahuna

----------


## Oberown

Loup-garou
Elixir
Il tais une fois...
Trivial Pursuit
Times'up
Shabadabada

----------


## Satch

> Sinon on a plus qu' jouer au GO, surement un des seuls jeux que je connaissance o la chance n'intervient absolument pas.


Les checs
Les dames
Citadelle
Abalone
etc.etc. Y a une flope de jeux ou la chance n'intervient pas. J'ai toujours privilgi ceux l.

(Sinon je ne crache pas non plus sur un 1000 bornes)

Autre jeu pour gars bourrs : Chacun crit sur un bout de papier le nom de quelqu'un de connu et le colle sur le front de son voisin de gauche.
But du jeu : deviner qui on est avec des questions ouvertes (oui/non).
Ca peut donner des trucs du genre "Je suis Homo ?" etc. Marrant quand on en est  la mi-soire et que tous le monde est bien chauff par l'alcool.

Bon aprs y a aussi les jeux de socit sexuels, mais c'est assez difficile de trouver des gens pour jouer avec soi.

----------


## Aitone

Sinon, en soire "srieuse", on joue au poker ou au tarot.
Soire dlire : au Quinito : avec 2 ds, une boite de CD, et un bol opaque.

On remue les ds entre le CD et le bol. On regarde discrtement son score et on l'annonce  son voisin. Soit le voisin ne croie pas et il vrifie.
Si vous avez menti, vous buvez, si vous avez juste il boit.

S'il ne vrifie pas, il joue et essaie de battre votre score et annonce son score  son voisin...

et ainsi de suite...

Pur jeu d'alcoolique  ::king::

----------


## jbrasselet

> Les checs
> Les dames


OK, j'avoue je les ai oubli.




> Citadelle


Si c'est le jeu auquel je pense, la chance intervient puisqu'on distribue des cartes au hasard. Si t'as vraiment pas de bol tu as aucune chance de gagner.




> Abalone


Je connais pas  ::D: 

J'ai participer une fois  un jeu alcoolis. C'tait lors de mon passage en angleterre et je ne savais aps que l'on allait jouer  un truc comme a.
En gros on a chacun un verre de vin ainsi que plusieurs bouteilles.
Au centre une pinte remplie de tout ce qu'on a pu trouver (whisky, vodka, vin rouge et blanc, jus d'orange, coca, get27, limonade et un alcool grec trs fort dont je ne me souvins plus du nom)
Ensuite un jeu de carte.
Chaque carte reprsente un petit jeu. Evidemment en anglais et donc je me suis souvent fait avoir.
Lorsque l'on perd un jeu on doit boire, suivant le jeu, soit une gorge de son verre de vin blanc soit deux doigts de la pinte.
Si on tire un as, la pinte cul sec.

Etrangement on tait 5 autour de la table et rapidement on a t plus de 10  ::aie::  
Bref, premier jeu alcolis pour moi et dernier galement. ::roll::

----------


## spawntux

Poker 
echec 
et jeux d'alcool souvent ^^

----------


## milia

> Soire dlire : au Quinito : avec 2 ds, une boite de CD, et un bol opaque.
> 
> On remue les ds entre le CD et le bol. On regarde discrtement son score et on l'annonce  son voisin. Soit le voisin ne croie pas et il vrifie.
> Si vous avez menti, vous buvez, si vous avez juste il boit.
> 
> S'il ne vrifie pas, il joue et essaie de battre votre score et annonce son score  son voisin...
> 
> et ainsi de suite...
> 
> Pur jeu d'alcoolique


Nous on appel a le mexicain, et c'est trop marrant!! Il y a aussi une combinaison qui fait rajouter une rgle!! (qui est du genre, si quelqu'un fait double 6, un tel boit)!!
J'adore ce jeu!!  ::):

----------


## Oberown

Diplomatie est un jeu de stratgie o il y a aucun hasard.

Voici deux sites sur les jeux de socits trs interressant.

jeuxsoc.free.fr
www.trictrac.net

----------


## anitshka

time's up
cranium
Trivial Pursuit
Munchkin 
Loup-garou
jungle speed
mais aussi scrabble, tarot, belote...

----------


## Aitone

> Nous on appel a le mexicain, et c'est trop marrant!! Il y a aussi une combinaison qui fait rajouter une rgle!! (qui est du genre, si quelqu'un fait double 6, un tel boit)!!
> J'adore ce jeu!!


Ah oui j'avais oubli a. Nous c'est pas double 6 c'est le 21. Tu choisis une personne au hasard et elle boit cul sec...

----------


## prgasp77

> prgasp77 tu pourrais dvelopper...? lol
> le caps est super connu... c'est clair qu'un bon dessinez c gagn ou autre pictionnary c'est terrible... surtout comme vous dites avec de l'alcool et bien sur les hommes contre les femmes (a ce moment la, nous, quand on triche, on se fait trop capt a cause de l'alcool mdr)
> jeux de cartes, c'est pas mal si on est 4-5 mais tout de suite quand on dpasse la dizaine c super chaud d'organis des ptits jeux...


Bonsoir. Je suppose qu'il s'agit des jeux du dico et la chochole qui posent 
problme. Voici leur rgles.


*1\ La chochole*



La chochole est un jeu  boire. Il est vraiment trs prenant, mais il est important de commencer la partie avec peu (voire pas) d'alcool dans le sang. En effet, ses rgles sont simples, mais nombreuses.
*Matriel ncessaire* :
Un jeu de tarot, atouts ots, ou un jeu de cartes de 54 cartes (deux jokers donc, quatre si possible)un verre de cuisine (verre  moutarde par exemple)un shooter par participantDeux bras et une bouche par participantsUn stock inpuisable de consomables liquides
*Rgles gnrales :*
_Commencement de la partie_ : les participants s'installent autour d'une table ronde si possible, assis de prfrence. Ils doivent remplir leurs verres avec ce qui leur plait. Le verre  moutarde, appel verre MASTER ainsi qui la pile de carte sont poss au centre de la table. Le verre MASTER  l'endroit, les cartes  l'envers. Chaque participant doit annoncer un signe (gestuel) qui le caractrisera durant toute la partie. Ce signe doit tre original, drle, ridicule, mais facile  retenir pour les autres participants, et rapidement executable (pas plus de 1s). La partie commence, les joueurs entament leurs tours dans le sens trigonomtrique._Droulement d'un tour_ : Le joueur se lve, fait dix fois le tour de la table  cloche pied et retourne la carte au dessus du talon avec ses orteils. Il peut aussi s'il le souhaite rester assis et retourner ladite carte avec sa main. Selon la carte retourne, il fait ce qu'il a  faire (se rfrer au 4.). c'est dj :'( la fin de son tour, au suivant  ::):  !
*Rgle selon la carte retourne* :
la carte retourne est un 7 ou infrieur (as compris) :
Le joueur distribue le nombre de gorges indiqu par la carte aux participants. Exemple, Pierre, Paul, Jack et Emilie jouent. Emilie retourne un 5. Elle distribue une gorge  Pierre, deux  Paul, et deux  Jack (2+2+1=5, happy !).
Il est autoris de tout donner  la mme personne, mme si elle tiends plus debout. Il est autoris de s'en distribuer a soit mme.la carte retourne est un 8 :
Dbute alors un jeu : l'applaudimtre. Le joueur ayant retourne la carte dfini un sens de propagation. Il tape dans ses main (une fois, ou deux).
S'il tape une fois, le joueur suivant (dans le sens de propagation) joue, sinon le sens de propagation est invers, et le joueur suivant (dans ce nouveau sens) joue. Exemple, A, B, C, et D jouent. B commence : clap. C : clap. D : clap. A : clap clap. D : clap. C : clap clap. D : clap clap. C : clap. B : clap. A : clap. D : clap ... etc.
Quand une personne (voire deux) comment une erreur, le jeu prend fin. Chanque perdant (looser !  ::): ) boit une gorge.la carte retourne est un 9 :
Dbute un jeu : le langage des signes. C'est maintenant que le signe dfinit en dbut de partie sera utile. Tous les participants tappent deux fois leur mains sur leurs genoux, puis une fois dans leur main, et recommencent (paf paf clap ! paf paf clap ! ...). Une fois le rythme bien dfinit, tous les participants en coeur, la personne ayant retourne la carte substitut le clap (dans les mains) par son signe. Dans la squence suivante, il substitue le clap par le signe d'une autre personne (au choix). Durant ce temps, les autres continuent normalement (paf paf clap! paf paf clap!). La personne en question (celle du second signe) joue alors, ds la squence suivante (paf paf clap! paf paf clap!) elle substitura les clap par son signe puis celui de la persnne appele.
Exemple (c'est complexe l. sigA dsigne le signe de A) :
A: paf paf clap paf paf clap paf paf _sigA_ paf paf _sigC_ paf paf clap paf paf clap ...
B: paf paf clap paf paf clap paf paf clap paf paf clap paf paf clap paf paf clap ...
C: paf paf clap paf paf clap paf paf clap paf paf clap paf paf _sigC_ paf paf _sigD_ ...
D: paf paf clap paf paf clap paf paf clap paf paf clap paf paf clap paf paf clap ...
Ds qu'une personne s'est trompe, le jeu prend fin. Le looser boit une gorge.la carte retourne est un 10 :
Nouvelle rgle. La personne ayant retourn la carte peut invener une nouvelle rgle. Cette rgle ne doit pas tre  caractre discriminant (elle ne doit pas dsavantager un ou plusieur joueur(s) en particulier, ou en avantager d'autres). Cette rgle ne peut pas anihiler une autre rgle, mais peut la modifier.
Exemples de rgles :
> Quand la dernire carte retourne est rouge, toute personne devant boire ajoute une gorge  celles qu'il doit boire.
> Donner un rle aux cavaliers (ou jokers).
> Il est autoris de faire une pause "comblage de l'estomac avec des ptes ou du riz" toutes les heures.
> Buffalo (boire de sa main non directrice, sinon "Bufalo !" et cul sec puis remplissage du verre du mme liquide au mme niveau, puis rebuvage comme s'il ne s'tait rien pass)
> Gofiaud & Caribout (quand quelqu'un rte : "gofiaud", quand quelqu'un pte : "Caribout", le dernier boit une gorge).
> Quand quelqu'un boit 5 gorges d'un coup (ou plus), tout le modne passe sous la table
> cherchez !la carte retourne est un valet :
Celui qui l'a retourne devient "The Thumb Master"  la place du dernier Thumb Master. Cette personne a le droit,  n'importe quel moment de la partie ( condition que personne ne soit en train de boire ou de retourner une carte) de poser son pouce contre son menton. Le dernier  l'imiter boit.
La place de Thumb Master est trs prise  ::): la carte retourne est un cavalier  :
il ne se passe rien, sauf si prcis par une nouvelle rgle.la carte retourne est une dame :
Un jeu dbute : le Thme. La personne ayant retourn la carte balance un mot. Chaque joueur donne, tour  tour, un mot dans le mme thme. Si quelqu'un abandonne, si les autres estiment qu'il met trop de temps  rpondre, que son mot est nul, cette personne boit. Dans ce jeu, chacun est juge. Il est possible de faire perdre quelqu'un juste si on le veut (et si les ates son d'accord).
Le looser boit une gorge.la carte retourne est un roi :
MASTER !!! (il est conseill de tous gueuler MASTER avec le sourir) Sauf s'il s'agit du 4me roi retourn, le joueur remplit d'un tiers le verre MASTER avec ce qu'il veut (mlange d'alcools, vinaigre de cornichon, lait ... tout ce qui est comestible est autoris).
S'il s'agit du 4me roi (pas de bol), le verre MASTER est plein. La personne ayant retourn cette carte (la pauvre) boit cul sec le contenu du verre MASTER. Il est conseill de prparer une cuvette ...
Et attention si la rgle du buffalo a t adopte  ::):  Si le pauvre boit de sa main directrice, il faut reconstituer le verre MASTER, puis lui refaire boir  ::aie::  
*Fin de partie* Quand plus personne ne tient sur sa chaise, la partie est finie. Ceux qui sont reop bours pour aller d'eux mme au lit sont racompagns tant bien que mal par les plus "frais", puis marqus au feutre noir sur tout le visage.

Voila, vous savez jouez  la chochole. Je reviendrais plus tard pour le dico  ::): 
Have fun !

----------


## Zaz0u

Jai trouv un nouveau site sympa pour les jeux de soires o on peut carrment jouer en ligne avec des jeux de cartes, des ds, des quizz etc. Ladresse cest www.alldrinkgames.com

----------


## Katyucha

Beau dterrage  ::):  7 ans et paf ! 

J'en profite pour rajouter quelques jeu : 
- Dixit (6 max) : jeu indescriptible. Il faut retrouver une carte parmi d'autres  partir d'une expression/mot ...etc
- Roi des nains (5 max) : Sorte de belotte sans atout, ou  chaque tour, on compte les points diffrents  (exemple : +4 par pli ou -4 par pli)

----------


## ekydeta

le *TRIMAN*

Requis : 2 ds
Nombre de joueurs : 3-50

Le plus jeune commence, il lance les 2 ds. Si il fait un 3 ou la somme gale 3 ( 2 et 1 ) il devient triman. Si il fait 2 3, il est triman pour 2 tours ou il prends les gorges en double.

Ensuite c'est au suivant de jouer : - Si le joueur fait un 3 ou la somme des 2 ds = 3, le triman boit un coup. 
                                                   - Si il fait 2 x 3 le triman boit cul sec. 
                                                   - 6 et 1 : les joueurs doivent faire un signe de la main et le dernier qui ne la pas fait boit. le signe est 1 doigt tendu.
                                                   - 6 et 2 : les joueurs doivent faire le signe avec 2 doigts tendu, le dernier boit
                                                   - 6 et 3 : les joueurs font le signe avec le poing ferm , le dernier boit.
                                                   - Si double ds le lanceur peut donner des coups. Ex : 2 x 6 : le lanceur donne 6 gorgs ( Il peut sparer ) 2 x 4 il donne 4 gorgs etc..
*                                                                Pour toutes les combinaisons prcdentes, le lanceur rejoue.*  
                                                   - Si l'on ne fait rien de ces combinaisons prcdentes, c'est au joueur suivant de jouer.

Ainsi de suite, de joueur en joueur. 

Essayer c'est super sympa ! 



Bon jeu !

----------


## Invit

Rooo les ivrognes.
Pour ma part, rien de tel qu'une bonne biture  la bire en jouant  un FPS. Mais c'tait quand mme plus convivial  l'poque o il fallait dplacer ses machines pour jouer en LAN.

----------


## seedbarrett

Chez nous a commence au carte, et a fini sur smash bros/street fighter. Le but tant d'assumer les jeux de cartes, parce que c'est bien en allumant la borne/la gamecube qu'on voit qui est le papa

----------

